# الشراع الشمسي سيسجل ارقام السرعة القياسية الجديدة



## ادور (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الحيم 


وقتل المئات من البعثات الفضائية بدأت منذ بعثة القمر الماضي ، بما في ذلك عددا من تحقيقات في الفضاء السحيق التي تم إرسالها إلى حواف من نظامنا الشمسي. ومع ذلك ، فقد كان محدودا رحلاتنا إلى الفضاء من قبل السلطة من محركات الصواريخ الكيميائية وكمية وقود الصواريخ التي يمكن أن تحمل مركبة فضائية. اليوم ، والوزن لمكوك فضائي في إطلاق ما يقرب من 95 في المئة وقود. ما يمكننا تحقيقه إذا ما تمكنا من الحد من حاجتنا للحصول على الوقود الكثير ، والدبابات التي تحمل ذلك؟
وقد اقترحت وكالات الفضاء الدولية وبعض الشركات الخاصة للنقل العديد من الأساليب التي من شأنها أن تسمح لنا بالذهاب الى أبعد ، ولكن مهمة فضائية مأهولة لم تتجاوز سطح القمر. أكثر واقعية من هذه الخيارات النقل الفضائي تدعو إلى القضاء على وقود الصواريخ ومحركات الصواريخ -- استبدالها الأشرعة. نعم ، هذا صحيح ، الأشرعة.
ناسا هي واحدة من المنظمات التي تم دراسة هذه التكنولوجيا المذهلة ودعا الأشرعة الشمسية التي سوف تستخدم القوة الشمس أن ترسل لنا في الفضاء السحيق. في هذه المقالة ، HowStuffWorks يظهر لك كيف فكرة الإبحار الشمسية المتقدمة ، حيث وكالة ناسا والبعض الآخر في اختبار هذه التكنولوجيا ومدى والأشرعة الشمسية سريع قد تأخذنا في الكون


اقترح يوهانس كبلر ما يقرب من 400 سنة مضت ، كان لا يزال يشارك أكبر قدر من أوروبا في مجال التنقيب البحرية في العالم ، فإن فكرة استكشاف المجرة باستخدام الأشرعة. يعتقد انه من خلال ملاحظته التي كانت في مهب ذيول المذنبات حول نوع ما من نسيم الشمسية ، ويمكن أن تبحر التقاط الرياح لدفع المركبة الفضائية الطريق الرياح نقل السفن على المحيطات. في حين تم مردود فكرة كبلر من الرياح الشمسية ، وقد اكتشف العلماء منذ أن ضوء الشمس لا تمارس ما يكفي من القوة لتحريك الأشياء. للاستفادة من هذه القوة ، وقد تم تجريب ناسا الأشرعة الشمسية العملاقة التي يمكن أن يدفع من خلال الكون بالنور. 
هناك ثلاثة مكونات لمركبة فضائية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية الشراع : 
مستمرة قوة أشعة الشمس التي بذلتها 
مرآة كبيرة سامسونج ، 
مركبة الاطلاق منفصلة 
المركبة الفضائية التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية الشراع لا يحتاج الوقود التقليدي للسلطة ، وذلك لأن الدافع لها هو ضوء الشمس ، والشمس هي محركها. ويتكون الضوء من الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي الذي تمارسه القوة على كائنات يتعلق الأمر في اتصال مع. وقد وجد الباحثون أن وكالة ناسا في وحدة فلكية 1 (الاتحاد الافريقي) ، والتي هي المسافة من الشمس إلى الأرض ، أي ما يعادل 93 مليون ميل (150 مليون كلم) ، وأشعة الشمس يمكن أن تنتج حوالي 1.4 كيلوواط (كيلوواط) السلطة. إذا كنت تأخذ 1.4 كيلووات ، ونقسمه على سرعة الضوء ، فستجد أن القوة التي تمارسها الشمس حوالي 9 نيوتن (ن) / ميل مربع (أي 2 lb/km2 أو 0.78 lb/mi2). في المقابل ، يمكن للمكوك الفضاء المحرك الرئيسي انتاج 1.67 مليون ن القوة اثناء الاقلاع و2100000 ن من الدفع في فراغ. في نهاية المطاف ، ومع ذلك ، يمكن للقوة المستمر لأشعة الشمس على الشراع
الشمسي دفع مركبة فضائية بسرعة إلى خمس مرات أسرع


والمفرد رباعي ، و 10 مترا نظام الشراع الشمسي يجلس نشرها بالكامل في فراغ الغرفة 50 قدما وقطره في ناسا في مركز أبحاث لانغلي في هامبتون ، فرجينيا
مواد للطاقة الشمسية شراع
في حين تم تصميم الأشرعة الشمسية قبل (ناسا لديها برنامج الشراع الشمسية مرة أخرى في 1970s) ، والمواد المتاحة حتى العقد الماضي أو كانوا كثيرا ثقيلا جدا لتصميم عملية مركبة الإبحار الشمسية. وبالإضافة إلى كونها خفيفة الوزن ، ويجب أن تكون المادة العاكسة للغاية وقادرة على تحمل درجات الحرارة القصوى. ويجري اختبار أشرعة عملاقة وكالة ناسا اليوم مصنوعة من الوزن الخفيف جدا ، المادة العاكسة التي تصل إلى أكثر من 100 مرة أرق من ورقة متوسط القرطاسية. هذا "بالألمنيوم ، المواد المقاومة للحرارة" ما يسمى حزب المحافظين - 1. منظمة أخرى أن تطور تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية الشراع ، وجمعية الدراسات الكوكبية (خاصة جماعة غير هادفة للربح ، ومقرها في باسادينا ، كاليفورنيا) ، وتؤيد كوزموس 1 ، والذي يضم الأشرعة الشمسية التي هي مصنوعة من الألومنيوم المقوى مايلر وما يقرب من ربع سمك كيس القمامة البلاستيكية واحد 



وهناك أربعة رباعي نظام الشراع الشمسي التي أنشأتها ناسا فريق الشراع الشمسي الدفع في مركز مارشال للرحلات الفضائية في هانتسفيل (الاباما ، وشريكه في صناعة ، L' غارد ، وشركة يجلس نشرها بالكامل في فراغ الغرفة 100 قدم في القطر ناسا في مركز أبحاث جلين.
طبيعة تعبر عن أشرعة هو مفتاح الحل. كما الفوتونات (جزيئات الضوء) ترتد المواد العاكسة ، فإنها تدفع بلطف الشراع على طول طريق نقل قوة الدفع إلى الشراع. لأن هناك الكثير من الفوتونات من أشعة الشمس ، ولأنها هي ضرب باستمرار الشراع ، هناك ضغط مستمر (قوة في وحدة المساحة) التي مورست على الشراع الذي ينتج تسارع مستمر من المركبة الفضائية. وعلى الرغم من قوة على متن مركبة فضاء الشمسية الشراع هو أقل من الصواريخ الكيماوية التقليدية ، مثل مكوك الفضاء ، والمركبة الفضائية الشمسية الشراع تتسارع باستمرار مع مرور الوقت ، وتحقق قدر أكبر من السرعة.
هل يمكن أن يتساءل ما الذي يحدث عندما يجد نفسه في مركبة الفضاء بعيدا عن أشعة الشمس. ويمكن ليزر على متن تتولى توفير قوة الدفع اللازمة لالأشرعة


ليه جونسون ، من الطيران مركز مارشال الفضائي ، يحمل جامدة ، وألياف الكربون خفيفة الوزن المادية التي أعطت الكثير من الشمس والشراع ، العلماء وقفة للتفكير. وكانت هذه الألياف خروجا عن المعيار المادي الشراع الشمسي لأنه حوالي 200 مرة أكثر سمكا. ولكن ، والآلاف من فتحات صغيرة تسمح لها وزن تقريبا نفس المواد الشراع نحافة الشمسية التي يجري اختبارها
وفيما ضوء الشمس تماما كما السلطة ، والشراع الشمسي أبدا أن يبدأ مباشرة من أرض الواقع. وهناك حاجة لإطلاق مركبة ثانية الشراع الشمسي ، التي من شأنها ثم يتم نشرها في الفضاء. وثمة وسيلة ممكنة لإطلاق الشراع الشمسي تكون مع الميكروويف أو أشعة الليزر التي توفرها الأقمار الصناعية أو المركبات الفضائية الأخرى. هذه الطاقة يمكن توجيهها الحزم في الشراع لإطلاقه الى الفضاء ، وتوفير مصدر للطاقة الثانوية خلال رحلتها. في تجربة واحدة في مختبر ناسا للدفع النفاث) ، طردوا الأشرعة لأشعة الميكروويف باستخدام الاطلاق ، في حين أن أشعة الليزر كانت تستخدم لدفع تبحر إلى الأمام.
بدأت مرة واحدة ، ونشر الأشرعة باستخدام نظام نفخ الطفرة التي يتم تشغيلها من قبل المدمج في آلية نشر




وهناك أربعة رباعي ، و 20 مترا من المنظومة الشمسية الشراع يتم نشرها بالكامل خلال الاختبار في منشأة ناسا جلين مركز البحوث وبروك بلوم في ساندوسكي ، أوهايو.

مستقبل الفضاء السفر 
وسوف تبحر الشمسية رقما قياسيا جديدا لسرعة المركبة الفضائية ، وسوف تمكننا من السفر خارج مجموعتنا الشمسية. 
وتعمل تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية الشراع لعب دورا رئيسيا في نهاية المطاف في بعثات ناسا لمسافات طويلة. ولكن أي مدى ستكون هذه الأشرعة الشمسية يكون قادرا على اتخاذ لنا ومدى السرعة التي سوف تحصل لنا هناك؟ 
وكما اتضح لنا في المقطع الأخير ، لن يكون الأشرعة الشمسية في البداية بدافع من قدر من القوة التي تستخدم لاطلاق مكوك الفضاء. ناسا تعتقد أن استكشاف الفضاء يشبه حكاية السلحفاة "، وهير ، و" مع صاروخية المركبة التي الأرنب. في هذا السباق ، وستكون المركبة الفضائية صاروخية القفز بسرعة والتحرك بسرعة نحو وجهتها. من ناحية أخرى ، مركبة فضائية rocketless بالطاقة بواسطة الشراع الشمسي ستبدأ رحلتها بخطى بطيئة ولكنها ثابتة ، واختيار السرعة تدريجيا بما أن الشمس لا تزال تبذل قوة عليه. عاجلا أو آجلا ، بغض النظر عن مدى سرعة وغني ، فإن سفينة الصواريخ نفاد الطاقة. في المقابل ، حرفة الشراع الشمسي يحتوي على إمدادات لا نهاية لها من الطاقة من الشمس. بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، يمكن للالشراع الشمسي عودة محتملة الى الارض ، في حين أن الصاروخ سيارة تعمل بالطاقة لن يكون له أي الوقود بها لاعادتها. 
كما أنها لا تزال تدفع من قبل ضوء الشمس ، والسيارة الشمسية الشراع القذائف وبناء سرعات المركبات التي تعمل بالطاقة الصواريخ لن تكون قادرة على تحقيق. ومن شأن هذه السيارة في نهاية المطاف في سفر حوالي 56 ميل / ثانية (90 كم / ثانية) ، والتي ستكون أكثر من 200،000 ميل (324،000 كيلومترا في الساعة. ان السرعة هي حوالي 10 مرات أسرع من سرعة المكوك الفضائي في المدار 5 ميل / ثانية (8 كم / ثانية). لإعطائك فكرة عن مدى السرعة التي هي ، هل يمكن السفر من نيويورك الى لوس انجليس في أقل من دقيقة مع سيارة الشراع الشمسي السفر في سرعة قصوى. 
إذا كانت وكالة ناسا لإطلاق مسبار بين النجوم مدعوم من الأشرعة الشمسية ، وسوف يستغرق ثماني سنوات فقط لأنها للقبض على سفينة الفضاء فوياجر 1 (المركبة الفضائية الأكثر بعدا من الأرض) ، والتي تم السفر لأكثر من 20 عاما. بإضافة ليزر أو المغناطيسي شعاع الارسال ، وقالت ناسا انه قد يدفع بسرعة إلى 18،600 ميل / ثانية (30،000 كم / ثانية) ، وهو أحد عشر سرعة الضوء. في تلك السرعات ، ما بين النجوم سيتوجه


----------



## ادور (30 نوفمبر 2010)

لكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مقال متميز ولكن كان يفضل انا تكتبه بيدك بدلا من ترجمته ونحن غير قادرون على قرآته


----------

